
Intro to Machine Learning Video Tutorial from SciPy 2016 - rasbt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OB1reY6IX-o&list=PLYx7XA2nY5Gf37zYZMw6OqGFRPjB1jCy6&index=92
======
ivan_ah
github repo for the tutorial:
[https://github.com/amueller/scipy-2016-sklearn](https://github.com/amueller/scipy-2016-sklearn)

